# '66 Center Console and Glove Box Lock



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

My '66 GTO is completely missing the center console lock and the glove box one is all jacked up. Does anyone know where I can find a new matching pair that would use the same key? Come to think of it, the trunk uses the same key too, so getting all 3 would be ideal. Any ideas?


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I have seen lock sets available from Ames, and on eBay. I believe that the trunk, glove box and center console use the same key, typically the round one. Ignition and doors used the square one. Not sure what year but the keys took on a different shape and size so be careful to get the right ones for your car.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

1966 Used the "old style" key....1967 used both. Try OPGI or Performance years....Eric


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey AIRBORNE, you might be able to get by with buying a new console lock, then taking all of them to a good locksmith and having all keyed to match the key you want to use. I pulled all my locks and had everything matched to my ignition key!!!!!!!!! All the Way,Les


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I should be able to find something.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Indecision said:


> My '66 GTO is completely missing the center console lock and the glove box one is all jacked up. Does anyone know where I can find a new matching pair that would use the same key? Come to think of it, the trunk uses the same key too, so getting all 3 would be ideal. Any ideas?


py parts has them


----------

